# Your best guess



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

How many .22lr are in the light bulb.......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The beast and Oblunder would say to many. I say not enough.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

95 unless you shot a few more


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I would say 57.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

69 .


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

guessing 88


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

0! It's photo shopped!

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> 0! It's photo shopped!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


It's not photoshopped.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

My guess is 77


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm going to guess an even 100


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

None, it's all an illusion. Nobody has any extra 22 shells to be playing games with.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

81 would be my contribution


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

101 + or -


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Slippy said:


> 101 + or -


That was my Number Slippy...damn it...ok 110


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

122

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> None, it's all an illusion. Nobody has any extra 22 shells to be playing games with.


I wouldn't count Rice Paddy Daddy among those. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

125 on the dot


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

my guess is 96...actually I think it is a few more but others have already guessed


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I'm going to guess 90


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am going to guess you guys either need to get a job, or quit screwing off on the internet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe latter I will open one up fill it and close it to find out. Not that I know much about it but many years back that trick was used to make water pipes out of light bulbs.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

149. 

Here's another question. If you screwed it in and turned it on, would they go off?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

...68...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm going with 50


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

How dang long do we have to wait for the answer?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

essdub said:


> How dang long do we have to wait for the answer?


That's what I was thinking, at least a correct one or even close maybe.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> That's what I was thinking, at least a correct one or even close maybe.


Ok. I'll try again. 
201


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> 149.
> 
> Here's another question. If you screwed it in and turned it on, would they go off?


You have given the correct answer. 149. I just went back through the thread.

No, it came from a craft and hobby store. The thread part unscrews.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Here's another question. If you screwed it in and turned it on, would they go off?


I heard of a guy who was **** hunting and after a good evening chasing the dogs went back to the truck only to find that the headlight fuse had blown. With miles of rough roads to travel on a moonless night he popped a 22 shell out of the magazine and into the fuse holder. It fit like a charm and away he went: made it several miles before the heat/vibration set the shell off shooting a round that skinned the top of his knee and out the side of his fender.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> 149.
> 
> Here's another question. If you screwed it in and turned it on, would they go off?


That's what she said...:vs_smirk:

(The"that's what she said"jokes never get old)


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How many are in there? All of them.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> That's what she said...:vs_smirk:
> 
> (The"that's what she said"jokes never get old)


TWSS


----------

